# Names for Bunnies and Dutch Angel Dragons?



## furryfilth (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm making two new character and I find that I can create the design a lot easier when I have a name in mind, sooooo.. what would you name a dutch angel dragon and Bunny? Both are female, they have no concept design or personality yet, so just fire out those names!


----------



## _eclipse_12_ (Jul 28, 2016)

the dutch angel dragon can be called..... you can use my name, its eclipse, and im not sure what the bunny could be


----------



## dangerouslygooey (Jul 28, 2016)

Gloom, Victoria, Blossom, Sardonyx,


----------



## Valisha (Jul 31, 2016)

Kilana, Davni, Quinto 
Xylon, Tesha, Rensi

I come up with exotic names


----------



## Dutchy (Feb 1, 2022)

heya, can someone help me name my new dutchie, he is colored like blue galaxy! He’s colors are baby blue, blue, white and black i have been thinking star or misty but i think its not good name so please help me


----------



## MangoTheDutchAngelDragon (Mar 14, 2022)

_eclipse_12_ said:


> the dutch angel dragon can be called..... you can use my name, its eclipse, and im not sure what the bunny could be


It's a cool name but won't fit my dutchie cause I mean I'm just tryna make my name for this sound better


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (May 31, 2022)

I have a few names for the bunny:

- Angie
- Angel
- Buttercreme
- Daisy
- Gloria


----------

